# What is this bump on her head?



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Just found this on my dog's head while petting her. Nearby the ear. It's an elevated bump, about 1cm in diameter. No attached bugs, no visible bite or scratch marks, does not seem to look any different from the rest of the skid, just elevated. Doesn't bother the dog, and is not sensitive.










She swam in the ocean today (has done so many times before w/o any issues, but not recently), other than that, no changes of any sort.

Any ideas?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like it could be Ringworm.

Type "dog ringworm" into google, click on "images", and you'll see some pictures.

Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's hard to see the photo but it may be a wart or possible a tick was there and was not noticed. A vet would be able to tell you for sure what it is good to have any new bumps or lumps looked at.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

My WL girl gets raised bumps on her skin and they are cysts. She's had to have two of the larger ones removed, but also has a few small ones behind her ears that don't bother her and aren't noticeable.

Have your vet check it out and figure out what it is. Keep us updated!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas.

Does not look like ringworm or tick bite (according to images of both online). Does look pretty close to a cyst, though. Will make an appointment with the vet.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Found a second, much smaller one on the underside of the neck. :/

Vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

kimbale said:


> My WL girl gets raised bumps on her skin and they are cysts. She's had to have two of the larger ones removed, but also has a few small ones behind her ears that don't bother her and aren't noticeable.
> 
> Have your vet check it out and figure out what it is. Keep us updated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My girls have them too, they look like the one pictured, but you never know, might as well get them looked at for peace of mind.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Get it checked. My dog had two bumps. One was nothing, one needed removal and was malignant, but was removed completely.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Mac has had three removed. Luckily none were malignant, but they could have burst or opened up if they weren't removed. Always good to get them checked out. Let us know what the vet says!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We've had a few that were sebaceous cysts, and my old male had one that turned out to be a Level 2 Mast cell tumor. I'd ask for a needle aspirate or whatever they called it. My vet was good and he took one look at it and said "I want to remove this thing today, and then we'll biopsy it." I trusted him, left the dog for day surgery that day, and sure enough if was a bad mast cell that was really big under the skin.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Went to the vet, paid $50 to hear "yeah, we should probably remove this and get it checked by the lab," and made another appointment for next Wednesday to have these two cysts removed.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Got the two cysts removed today. Operation went well, Liza is still a bit doozy. Will need to have the sutures removed in 12-14 days.

Biopsy results should come back in 3-4 days...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad surgery went well, hoping for a good result.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad all went well!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Glad it all went well! My girl has had three removed and all were benign. Praying for the best!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, all.

Heard back on the biopsy results - no cancer. That's a relief. Couldn't tell what the cause was: said it might have been an insect bite, hair follicle, or who knows what. Hair is unlikely as there were two cysts in different spots, but insect bite is quite possible as we did a 16-day trip to and around southern US in early March (Vancouver -> California -> Death Valley -> Arizona -> Grand Canyon -> Utah -> Vancouver), camping most nights. 

The biopsy did say that the cysts were removed in their entirety, so nothing should be re-appearing in the same spots, and suggested consulting a dermatologist if any more pop up. 

Now to re-grow the shaved-off fur and get back to normal!


----------

